# Tiberius!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well here is the latest and cutest picture of the lil guy!! here he is:

:-D:-D









Vote for me Please!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cutee!! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

What a cute little face!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks i love the lil guy!! he is currently my breeding male


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

he looks cool. Nice pic of him! Hope the breeding goes well!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, i love those big, dark eyes. logan has them too!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think his eyes are his cutes feature!!


----------

